# Shed Construction Pictures



## Corie (Jan 6, 2008)

Here's my fall/winter project.  Started on Thanksgiving, but having no help makes the job go slow.  It's 12x16 with a storage loft above and will have a stove hookup and stack gas measuring system in the left corner.

Please don't comment on the construction technique, or lack there of.  I are not a carpenter. Hah!


----------



## Ridgefire (Jan 7, 2008)

Looks good to me


----------



## wahoowad (Jan 7, 2008)

Don't forget to run cable to it. It is great to get away and watch the game when the nagging starts to get too loud.


----------



## Corie (Jan 7, 2008)

There will definitely be electricity out there, but cable......hrmmmm...........hadn't thought of that yet.  That can be arranged.



I'm thinking about a sink too, because I'm going to be butchering deer out there as well.


----------



## mikeathens (Jan 9, 2008)

Might as well plan room for the keg-o-rator, while you're at it...


----------



## Metal (Jan 9, 2008)

Mind if I "shed" some light on the subject?


----------



## Corie (Jan 10, 2008)

Hehe, feel free!


I tried to get the roof sheathing up last night by myself, but that served to be a lot tougher than i thought.  I just can't pick up a 4x8 sheet and walk up the ladder with it and then place it on the roof.

Anyone have any fun tips?


----------



## Gunner (Jan 10, 2008)

Corie said:
			
		

> Hehe, feel free!
> 
> 
> I tried to get the roof sheathing up last night by myself, but that served to be a lot tougher than i thought.  I just can't pick up a 4x8 sheet and walk up the ladder with it and then place it on the roof.
> ...



Call this number and ask for Mike 1 800 245 6489 I'm sure he'll give you a hand :lol:


----------



## Jags (Jan 10, 2008)

Gunner said:
			
		

> Corie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now that there is funny. 

Corie - have you tried to take one end of the sheet and set it on the edge of the roof (while holding the other end up) and then walk up the ladder.  It will take a bunch of weight off for you.  Make sure you have a good, sturdy ladder for this method.  If the sheet wants to slip back down before you get it nailed, drive a couple of nails into the rafters to rest the sliding sheet onto.

I hope that makes sense.


----------



## ecfinn (Jan 11, 2008)

Corie said:
			
		

> Hehe, feel free!
> 
> 
> I tried to get the roof sheathing up last night by myself, but that served to be a lot tougher than i thought.  I just can't pick up a 4x8 sheet and walk up the ladder with it and then place it on the roof.
> ...



Lay the sheet flat against the ladder longways.  Push it up the ladder in front of you as you climb.  When you get to the top, then pick it up and put it on the roof.  

Or alternately practice holding the 4x8 sheet in the middle of the 8' side with one hand and climb up the ladder with your other hand.  This way you have to balance the sheet on your shoulder with supporting the weight with your one hand.  

If that doesn't work ask your girl to help.  

Eric


----------



## CountryGal (Jan 12, 2008)

wahoowad said:
			
		

> Don't forget to run cable to it. It is great to get away and watch the game when the nagging starts to get too loud.



Ha! Ha!  Hubby took over my 12x20 shed after I moved my office back to the house.  I left him the office fridge (beer storage) and TV/VCR combo.  He has now had a bathroom built and added on to the space by enclosing the space between the bathroom and the shed.  Has a flat panel tv and DVD player.  All he needs now is a bed and he'll have his own place.  He calls it his leather studio (he does beautiful leather work) but I know it's his man-cave.

ETA picture of the original shed setup (the shed on right, faux front to my old travel trailer adjacent).


----------



## Corie (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks for the tips guys.  Eric and Jags, you were both dead on with the advice you gave.  I used a modified, combined version of both techniques and it worked well, if not a little precarious.  Glad the fiancee wasn't home to see the stupid things I was doing.  Luckily I didn't die, and the roof sheathing and tar paper is down.  I'm three pieces and a door away from having it completely closed in.  Then trim, shingles and finish the flooring in the loft, wire it for power and it's ready to rock and roll.

I also started the chimney yesterday, but found out I don't have a long enough extension cord to get the saw on the roof to make the cutout for the stack.  I'll have to borrow one and take care of that one night this week.


Also there though, I'd say 90% of the difficult stuff, or stuff I've never done before is finished.  On the home stretch now.


----------



## pulldownclaw (Jan 14, 2008)

Good for you, Corie.  I've gotta build one like that soon, the one we've got now I swear is from the 60's, metal, with a leaky roof, and I can't even stand up in it, not to mention walk into it with all the crap that's piled up in there!


----------

